# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  erreur proppanel.xsn : Affichage du panneau de documents sous Office 2010

## rohstev

Bonjour, 

Nous avons migr de SharePoint 2007, contenant des librairies de documents Office 2003, vers Sharepoint 2010 et dsormais nous ouvrons nos documents Office avec Office 2010.

Si je veux essayer d'ouvrir un document Word qui provient de ma librairie Sharepoint 2007 convertie en 2010 et que je veux afficher le panneau de documents afin d'diter ses mtadata, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant :




> Impossible de charger le panneau Informations sur le document. Le document continuera  s'ouvrir. Pour plus dinformatinos, contactez votre administrateur systme.


et dans les dtails de l'erreur :



> Impossible douvrir le formulaire. Pour rsoudre ce problme, contactez le concepteur du formulaire.
> Modle de formulaire*: http://hstsps01/dpts/u3106/proppanel.xsn
> Impossible de crer ou d'initialiser le DataObject suivant*: list_6B37DD1D-50DC-4E4F-AF84-4ABE189A44FD
> Panneau Informations sur le document ne peut pas ajouter lobjet suivant  la collection DataObjects*: list_6B37DD1D-50DC-4E4F-AF84-4ABE189A44FD.
> Impossible d'ajouter list_6B37DD1D-50DC-4E4F-AF84-4ABE189A44FD  la collection DataObjects
> L'lment suivant existe dj dans la collection*: list_6B37DD1D-50DC-4E4F-AF84-4ABE189A44FD


Le document proppanel.xsn n'existe pas  l'emplacement indiqu.

Par contre si je cre une nouvelle librairie dans SharePoint 2010, base sur le modle de cette ancienne librairie, le panneau d'information fonctionne.

J'ai lu que a provenait des liens des sources de donnes du formulaire Infopath utilis pour afficher ce panneau d'information. Mais je n'en sais pas plus sur la manire de corriger cette erreur.

Merci pour votre aide !

Steve

----------

